# Car Hire / Lease



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, does anybody know how much it would cost me for a basic car per month.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi, does anybody know how much it would cost me for a basic car per month.


Around 1500 AED per month


----------



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Steve


----------



## spinario (Oct 21, 2017)

That's about as cheap as it gets. And that may be without insurance. Budget another 100-200AED for insurance just to be safe.

Good luck!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi, does anybody know how much it would cost me for a basic car per month.


I rent a small ford for my wife from Avis on a 12 month rental for 1100 per month including insurance and maintenance.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Cheapest monthly rates we’ve seen were 999/month for a 2-3 year old Nissan sunny, that was from Thrifty but only some branches (Mazyad mall in Abu Dhabi iirc)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxicant (Jan 2, 2018)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi, does anybody know how much it would cost me for a basic car per month.


If you rent with thrifty, you can get a teacher's discount.


----------

